# Pressure opacity creates bright spots when I release pen



## Nick Coby (May 12, 2021)

Hi guys, newbie here.

I am starting to learn digital painting, especially shading. I used the recommended settings of many artists, who use pressure opacity.
I saw that it can be a powerful and especially a quick way to shade. But whenever I release the pen pressure after I finished a stroke, it creates bright spots. In the image, you can see what happens when I release my pen and it creates these bright, almost white spots over my color...
View attachment 67041


Is there any way to prevent this while keeping the dynamics? Did I mess up any settings?

Cheers, greatly appreciated.
NC


----------



## Rap Therapy (May 13, 2021)

NC, I am new to this forum. I hope someone answers your question. I'd appreciate sharing a film I directed about a tool called Rap Therapy I invented. The film is on my startup's website. We are called Bipolar and share how art and other holistic tools help the mind. The link is available at: How Hip Hop Heals


----------



## MajorCartoons (May 15, 2021)

I've had the same thing happen to me. I'm not sure why either but I find it's just a temporary thing. It'll usually disappear when you hide and show the layer again. I'd recommend going somewhere else with higher activity to get an answer. It looks like the digital art forum doesn't have a lot of traffic.


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Nick Coby said:


> Hi guys, newbie here.
> 
> I am starting to learn digital painting, especially shading. I used the recommended settings of many artists, who use pressure opacity.
> I saw that it can be a powerful and especially a quick way to shade. But whenever I release the pen pressure after I finished a stroke, it creates bright spots. In the image, you can see what happens when I release my pen and it creates these bright, almost white spots over my color...
> ...


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello, I have been doing digital art for about 10 years. Which software are you using? I use ArtRage, Photoshop, Corel PSP and Illustrator. All of these can be used to paint although ArtRage is best.


----------

